# Apple TV + NetFlix - En France



## vhk (28 Septembre 2010)

Salut,

Sachant que l'Apple TV est sur iOS, et que Netflix est accéssible en France avec un iPad + vpn configuré.. Pensez vous que nous allons pouvoir effectuer la meme manip sur l'appleTV?


----------



## fpoil (29 Septembre 2010)

Bah si tu as un routeur sur lequel tu peux configurer un accès VPN (cela existe) et que tu as un compte bancaire us, oui... Directement sur l'atv, il faudra attendre le jailbreak et voir si on peut y installer un soft comme tunnelblick ou autre client openvpn


----------

